# Looking for more face to face table top roleplayers Hoffman Estates, IL



## logan9a (May 17, 2007)

LOOKING FOR MORE PLAYERS

Description of the game:

The game is held in Hoffman Estates, IL.  It runs FRI 6pm on, SAT noon on.  PEOPLE ARE NOT OBLIGATED TO SHOW UP BOTH DAYS – heck, I do not care if you show up part of one.

The game year is currently in the late 1920’s, getting ready to enter the ‘Dustbowl’.  The characters are a wide mix of people who work at a private investigator office – doctors, theologians, archaeologists, world war one vets and, of course, PI’s.  Their cases run anything from missing persons to stopping Various Evil Things from doing...evil.  The campaign is on the realistic side - the characters pay taxes and worry about how much money they make (they are up to $60/day plus expenses currently).  There is a lot of weird stuff that can go on within the campaign - Highlanders (like the movie or TV series), time travel and Discworld stuff have all made their appearances within the campaign.  As I have GMed for close to 30 years, I have gotten tired of dungeon crawls, etc.  I offer something new.

There are currently two consistent players and three part timers – I am working on getting more.

The system used is a percentage system with heavy modifications as I found d20 stuff to be less realistic and more encumbering than I liked.  I like some action and do not want to spend hours on the same battle.  The system itself has been play tested over a 5 year period with many other people and all but one of the fifty or so has enjoyed it more than systems they were previously familiar with (D&D, d20, WW, etc)  I am more interested in open minded roleplayers rather than the if it is not D&D it must be bad crowd.  The players I am looking for are more interested in is it a good game than what system is it.

People do not need to commit for a full day (or both days), just come out for a few hours to check it out.  Yes, there is a game going on this weekend.  If you want to forward this e-mail to the folks of your group, I would appreciate it.  If several people want to show up for the game as a group, good, come check it out.

For those who would like more information, I can be reached at logan9a @yahoo.com (get rid of the space before the @ to e-mail me)


----------



## logan9a (May 24, 2007)

Tricky to get new gamers in IL.  Gotta find someone who is up for the challenge I guess.


----------



## logan9a (Jun 1, 2007)

Oy, you!  Dress wearin' monkey boy!

(Well, it sounds better than just saying 'bump' to keep this on the readable side...)


----------



## logan9a (Jun 12, 2007)

Bump.


----------



## logan9a (Jun 19, 2007)

Still need more.


----------



## logan9a (Jul 1, 2007)

Still need more.


----------

